# New Wheels and Tires!



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

Looks good! How much for those steelies?


----------



## Viridian (May 6, 2014)

The plasti dipping kinda took everything outta me today so I haven't even considered any of that yet haha. But the tires and wheels are stock and have 20K miles and a good amount of tread still on 'em. No scratches on the hubcaps and the tires were rotated every 5-8K miles. I dunno what something like that would even go for (not to mention shipping lol)


----------



## 2013LT (Jul 3, 2013)

Looks awesome. BTW OEM steelies absolutely rock. They take forever to rust like aftermarket ones do. Whoever buys those is getting quality parts


----------



## llullo1 (Dec 30, 2010)

AutumnCruzeRS said:


> Looks good! How much for those steelies?


I have some steel no tires for 100 plus shipping if you interested.


----------



## stamas (Mar 7, 2014)

That looks so much nicer man well done for posting pics , somthing fun to look at and read !!!!!!
All you you need to do now is paint the mirrors lol :whatdoyouthink:

What inc are they I'm guessing 17


----------



## Viridian (May 6, 2014)

Lol I know I know those will be painted in the future! But yeah they're 18x7.5 the same size as the 18" wheels on the LTZ trim


----------



## REDemption (Apr 17, 2014)

Digging the new wheels. Remind me a little of the oem LTZ wheels. Overall your car looks great. Love the color and headlights!!


----------



## Viridian (May 6, 2014)

VictoryRedCruzeLTZRS said:


> Digging the new wheels. Remind me a little of the oem LTZ wheels. Overall your car looks great. Love the color and headlights!!


Thanks!! It's the only color my mom and I could ever agree on haha. Oh and btw here's an updated shot with the tires nice and shiny 









Funnily enough, my neighbor who parks next to me drives a 12 or 13 Kia soul in the highest trim and we have the SAME EXACT tires. I just noticed today and thought it was a pretty funny coincidence!


----------



## REDemption (Apr 17, 2014)

I noticed the pinstripe in the updated photo. I like how its more than just a straight line. Im liking your style, very clean and not too wild. lol


----------



## Viridian (May 6, 2014)

VictoryRedCruzeLTZRS said:


> I noticed the pinstripe in the updated photo. I like how its more than just a straight line. Im liking your style, very clean and not too wild. lol


The pinstripe is stock, believe it or not haha. Yeah, the look I'm going for is reserved yet catchy. Not ghetto-fab or ricey


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

What brand are those rims?


----------



## Viridian (May 6, 2014)

iTz SADISTIK said:


> What brand are those rims?


Akita AK-85 18x7.5


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

Nice! I would love to put new wheels on mine! What brand are the headlights?


----------



## stamas (Mar 7, 2014)

Viridian said:


> The pinstripe is stock, believe it or not haha. Yeah, the look I'm going for is reserved yet catchy. Not ghetto-fab or ricey


Looks real good man what you have done , do we still have cruze of the month I think your a contender bro , u made a ls look better than 90 percent of cruzes


----------



## Viridian (May 6, 2014)

iTz SADISTIK said:


> Nice! I would love to put new wheels on mine! What brand are the headlights?


I honestly have no idea, lol. I bought them off eBay. Here's a link to the item on the seller's page.


----------



## Viridian (May 6, 2014)

stamas said:


> Looks real good man what you have done , do we still have cruze of the month I think your a contender bro , u made a ls look better than 90 percent of cruzes


I have seen it before but like a lot of things on this forum we're all unsure if they're still going on haha


----------

